# How does your dog "hug" you?



## WackyLackeys (Dec 10, 2007)

I noticed that Logan does this when we're petting him or playing with him, or he's just generally happy. He softly head butts us and puts the top of his head in our lap. Then, using his back legs, he walks closer to us which makes his back curve and his back is right in front of our face. It's almost like he's sitting on his head in our lap. (Does this make sense? It's hard to describe







) He stays there for about a minutes while we're scratching him and hugging him back. I've decided that this is his way of hugging us. 
How does your dog hug you?


----------



## rainydaygoods (Oct 13, 2008)

That is so cute!

Charlie likes to give "group hugs." Whenever my fiance and I hug each other, he comes up on our side and stands so that one front leg is kind of wrapped around each of us. It's hilarious!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

in the morning B gets in bed with me and puts his nose in between my neck and pillow, then the paw is over my chest.

Or he'll lay on top of my while I am on the couch. But only when he wants too


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Shoshi puts her paws on my shoulders, stretches all the way back, then pulls me forward into her and plants a big kiss right on my lips!!!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

My sister's Pit bull actually hugs her and her BF....by running up, jumping, and putting his front legs around their neck and just lays there, too funny!! Titan loves to come up and rub his body on my leg when I'm standing like a cat. Katie just will come over and lay down when she wants to be petted, but she's not very cuddely. I usually make my dogs sit or down before I pet them, so they have to do something before they get affection. I used to hate how my parents lab will nudge you and nudge you to be petted, I think you should decide when or when not to pet, as a leader.


----------



## bbsgarage (Oct 27, 2008)

When Im on the couch, Karma will put her front paws up on my lap and then lay her head on my shoulder/chest.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My husband taught our girl to give hugs. He asks her " Ann can i have hugs?" and she will jump up and rest her head on his chest and wrap her front legs around his waist/stomach. Its so sweet!


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

Goofy gives me a hug every morning when he wakes up by lying down to get his belly rubbed, while I am doing that he takes his front leg and puts it over my arm that is giving him his belly rub.

He is so spoiled now, he won't go outside until he gets his morning belly rub from either me or the wifey.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

This is a great thread. I wish there were pictures.









While I'm petting Elmo, he will put his head over my elbow so I end up hugging him. He also comes and puts his face right into my knees. I think that means "I love you. Please hug me." 

I'll never forget the one day I came back from a doctor's visit after hearing some bad news. I was sitting on the sofa with my laptop. Elmo came and pushed the laptop away. He put his paws on my lap and put his head on my shoulder. He knew I really needed a hug at that moment.


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Shane will complain when I ask for a ask. I get a "ggrr, owweee" and then eventually he will give in. But if I am not feeling good or in a bad mood, he will just jump on my legs, ears back, and his face on my shoulder, this is his form of a hug. He is such a goofball.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I have taught Jesse to hug me. When I come in I say "Come give mom a hug" and I sit on the stairs by the front door and he puts his head on my shoulder and I wrap my arms around him. My old Saint Bernad did the same thing.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron usually gives hugs when I'm laying on the couch he gets on the end of the couch, looks at me with his "old man" look (looks like he's looking over his nonexistent glasses) then he crawls down the couch slowly usually at this point I'm saying "what do you want" then he crawls up next to me and cuddles. It usually ends with him biting me then he gets tossed off the couch but I consider this the closest thing to a hug I'll get.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner doesn't give hugs. He's one of those guys who doesn't show a lot of affection. He'll rub up against you, sort of like a cat. He'll come up on the furniture to be near us and he'll usually give a kiss if you ask him to. That's about it.

Riley, on the other hand, gives actual hugs. He'll jump up and wrap his front legs around your neck.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kacie will raise up and put her front paws gently on me, she has done this ever since she felt comfortable after we adopted her. Very ladylike, though sometimes out of excitement she gets rowdy with her hugs! Onyx will crawl over to me in bed and lay her head on me with her pawing to get closer. At 6 am it can be frustrating!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Keefer loves hugs of all kinds, he'll solicit them as well as give them. He does the group hug thing, which is basically getting between us while we're hugging. He doesn't try to keep us apart, he just stands there contentedly soaking up the physical contact. Apparently, he thinks if there's love going around he should get some too. He'll also stand between me and the kitchen cabinets while I'm cooking in a strange variation of the group hug.









He likes to drape himself across my hubby's lap while he's on his office chair, and will put his paws over Tom's shoulders to give hugs and kisses. He likes getting ordinary hugs too. And I do have pics!

Hugs & kisses



















Just hugs



















Is that a happy face, or what?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom


I <3 that picture! There is just something about a big guy hugging or giving a kiss to a dog that I love. I have a pic of DH giving Titan a kiss that just makes me melt! Keefer looks like he's in heaven with you guys!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog does what you described. when the GF and i are laying on the sofa he'll jump on top of us. he just started jumping on the bed with us. we really like all of the contact. i've heard this is claiming. we're glad him claims us.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Shadow will jump up on his back legs and put his head under my arm if we're standing, or if I'm sitting, he'll put his front legs on my lap and wrap his front legs around my neck. With the kids he walks up to them and kind of curls his body around them. He tried the jumping on his back legs, but after the kids went flying, he adapted his technique.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Nikkoli110
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> ...


Thanks Nikki! The funny thing is that not only is Keefer very much MY dog, (Dena was Tom's baby girl







) he didn't even want a second dog. He was very resistant to the idea, saying that our house was too small for two big dogs. As you can see, they obviously adore each other.







I like to tease Tom by referring to Keefer as "the dog you didn't want" at moments like those pictured, LOL!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

I love that last shot CM!!!! That is a framer! How sweet


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Beautiful photos, CM!









My pup is too busy for hugs. Her way of showing affection is going between our legs, especially if she has to squeeze through.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting pictures Deb! You can see the love in Keefer's eyes in the first picture. 

The last picture is so sweet.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

Brenna will do the head in the lap thing too. Though she will follow it by flopping on her back for tummy rubs.









She is also very cat like and will lean/rub against me as a sign of affection, though she also does it for comfort when she's scared of something.

Mollie (beagle) will give full on hugs, one arm on each shoulder and then SMOOSH her face into mine for kisses.


----------

